# [VB.NET] Kommandozeilenparameter



## Thomas Darimont (11. April 2003)

Servus!

Weis hier jemand, wie ich mit VB.NET einen Kommandozeilenparameter auslesen kann...?

Gruss Tom


----------



## Thomas Darimont (11. April 2003)

Servus!

Habs gerade gefunden... COMMAND ...

Greetz Tom


----------

